
What's new in Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 LTS? - padraic7a
https://ubuntu.com/blog/whats-new-in-ubuntu-desktop-20-04-lts
======
jka
Here's a nice filesystem-level feature mentioned in the article to illustrate
where Ubuntu are heading with ZFS:

"zsys is our own integration tool between ZFS and Ubuntu. When users install
software or update their system, zsys will take an automatic snapshot,
enabling users to roll back, should an update go bad. These snapshots are
presented in the GRUB boot menu. This also lays the foundation for additional
backup features in the future."

------
padraic7a
Some interesting commentary on the work Canonical do with OEMs, and a
statement of commitment to the Desktop - which goes against a common criticism
of Ubuntu.

